

Askers vs. Guessers - wallflower
http://www.guardian.co.uk/lifeandstyle/2010/may/08/change-life-asker-guesser

======
ljordan
I'm born in CA and live in MN, and well... this applies. CA is a more 'asking'
culture, Minnesota definitely not.

